

The Google Cemetary - ebun
http://9gag.com/gag/46430/

======
Jabbles
I don't like the tone of the article, suggesting that product failures are
anything other than the natural course of events in software development.

Maybe I'm still upset about Wave...

~~~
ebun
I agree. I thought it was interesting to see all the products in a graphical
format but didn't like what was insinuated with the negative tone.

